
VR company announces Dungeons and Dragons debut to virtual reality on Monday - BillShakespeare
http://www.infoblizzard.com/the-blog-smog/dungeons-dragons-makes-its-debut-in-virtual-reality
======
rgawdzik
[http://svdictionary.com/words/vr-critical-mass-
prison](http://svdictionary.com/words/vr-critical-mass-prison)

